# Fantastic Fan Vs. Maxx Air Power Vents



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking for opinions on best power fan to install in the center vent on our OB. This placement requires a small step ladder to reach, so remote control is a plus.

We had a fantastic fan in our prior B with thermostat control and loved it.

Here are my options:
1) Fantastic fan with remote control and rain sensor

2) Maxx/AIR power fan (no vent/cover removal necessary)

3) Maxx/FAN with remote control

Opinions on product and installation difficulties?

Thanks!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We had the dealer install the fantastic fan and love it!! I will be adding a Fan Mate cover to it shortly.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

From what I know about the fantastic fan it has rain sensor but you can't use it when raining. With the Maxxair you can use it because it has a hood to it. I have the slim remote one and although it was a royal PITA to install (most likely because it was 90 outside and I was on the roof with no shade) but it works great.


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

mons02035 said:


> From what I know about the fantastic fan it has rain sensor but you can't use it when raining. With the Maxxair you can use it because it has a hood to it. I have the slim remote one and although it was a royal PITA to install (most likely because it was 90 outside and I was on the roof with no shade) but it works great.


Thank you both for the replies... I believe the rain sensor closes the unit if the rain starts. Good point though, can't use it while raining. Your slim remote unit will work while raining though, correct?


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Question: How do these fans work? Do they pull our in or out of the trailer?? Thanks,Ronda


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

ok2az said:


> Question: How do these fans work? Do they pull our in or out of the trailer?? Thanks,Ronda


Most of them pull air out of the trailer. Certain fantastic fan models can be reversed to pull air into the trailer.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes the slim can be used in the rain and yes the fans pull air in or pulls air out, you decide by pushing the button


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

You can put a Fan Mate cover over the Fantastic Fan.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have the turbomaxx, and love it. Installation wasn't difficult, and it is reversible.

Tim


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

How hard is it to wire one of these things up? Is there a wire already in place or do you have to go fishing?


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

malibutay said:


> How hard is it to wire one of these things up? Is there a wire already in place or do you have to go fishing?


I snaked mine from Air Con.'s 12 volt circuit about 2 feet away. No troubles so far.
Scott


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

fishing.......

I was able to use a light. You can see up in there once the white covering is removed if you go with the maxx air slim.


----------

